# D Day Landings



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Now that I have found this interesting site, with knowledge in abundance, are there members conversant with the role played by former cross channel steamers when they were converted to assault ships for the D-Day landings.

I was 3rd R/O on Lairds Isle, (triple screw, 23 kts). Other vessels similarly employed were Dutch ships Prince Beduin, Prince Leopold and Princess Beatrix; the former Southern Railways steamers Biarritz, Canterbury, Maid of Orleans, Dinard, Isle of Thanet, Isle of Guernsey. Another group had operated on the Isle of Man cossing, the Ben My Chree, Lady of Mann and Manxman. The St Julien and St Helier had provided services to Channel Islands, while the Louth, Princess Maud and Lairds Isle had all plied the Irish Sea. These I remember, there were surely others.
All these vessels had lifeboat equipment replaced by heavy duty hoists and six LCI's (landing craft infantry) capable of carrying 40 assault commando troops. Shallow draft enabled them to go close inshore to launch the assault craft. 
The three Dutch ships were under the White Ensign but all others were under Red Ensign, but crews augmented with RN personnel to man assault craft, all the additional anti-aircraft guns, and to handle bridge signalling. The MN Sparks were all sent on a week long signal course to a former school for young ladies ( I remember a plaque on one wall extolling us to "Be Modest and Preserve Our Honour"! I wonder what school that was?

It seems a contradiction in terms that merchant ships, manned by civilians, should play such a role. To steam into an enemy shore and land hundreds of invading troops can hardly be described as other than a hostile and aggressive act. 

These ships were formed into flotillas, with Lairds Isle being in Force J (for Juno beach) We carried half a battalion of Alberta Rifles (including the battalion's senior officers) and landed them in the Berniers/Courselles sur Mer region. Then high tailed at full speed back to Newhaven and took on board half a battallion of Royal Winnipeg Rifles, to land them in same manner. Exhilarating stuff doing all this at 23 knots in a crowded channel. Then we yo-yo'd back and forth ad infinitum. 

I toss this in,in the hope that some of you can add to my personal knowledge as I have never found anything on the internet that mentions these ships and the vital role they played.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Ferries at War*

Hi,
I have been researching my late Father's wartime ship, HMS Prins Albert. She was the sistership to the Prince Baudouin. Prince Leopold was torpedod and is a wreck not far off the Isle of Wight. I'm having problems with her at the moment as I have a video of the wreck showing depth charges.
I have just started my own webpage at http://www.freewebs.com/rickles23/ but have not added much as I am helping a friend on a web site about the 151 years of Belgian ferries..(Scribe) 
Regards


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

George, a warm welcome to you on the occasion of your first post, and I am sure your very worthwhile query will get some equally worthwhile responses.
(Thumb)


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard George,
Of ex ferries involved in Normandy Operations there were many others..
Ex LMS ferries DUKE OF ARGYLL - DUKE OF LANCASTER -DUKE OF ROTHESAY - DUKE OF YORK..
DUKE OF YORK was renamed HMS DUKE OF WELLINGTON and flew a White Ensign and I doubt there were any merchant navy crews on her..some others also became HMS as mentioned by rickles23..
DUKE OF YORK was renamed as there was a battleship HMS DUKE OF YORK..
I saw DUKE OF WELLINGTON operating off the beach heads - I was in the tanker DOLABELLA loaded with 12000 tons of fresh water..We were anchored there for weeks and supplied water to minesweepers,tugs,landing craft etc..
Following the Operations DUKE OF WELLINGTON was reconverted to a troopship and her original name.
I joined her on 14th March 1945..She was trooping on Tilbury - Ostend service with one return trip daily and was in her on VE day 8th May -- I paid off on 24th May.
Stan


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

You mean the 'Scotia' and the 'Princess Maud' - both Holyhead ships.

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ships/Princess_Maud/a_scottish_princess.htm - for the 'Princess Maud'

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ships/pre_war_steamers/pre.htm - for the 'Scotia'. The site is maintained by an SN member who has done what can only be described as a thorough and excellent job - Cambria 49.

And a link to a memorial for the 'Scotia'. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/778542.stm

They are both still fondly recalled at Holyhead.

Jonty


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments, mental prompts, and leads to the other sites. I shall go check them out
Cheers


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

The girls school that you mention would most probably have been Roedean School for Girls at Brighton - later commissioned as HMS Daedelus when that establishment transfered from Portsmouth in 1943?


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Ted ... you are correct with Roedean, but it was taken over as HMS Vernon, training school for torpedo, electrical and sigs. I remember the Vernon bit, now that my memory's been jogged.

I visited Roedean School web site and they make no mention of association with sailormen in its history (Can't blame 'em!). I got the above info from Encyclopaedia of Brighton. 

Fancy, I can now claim to have received some of my education at Roedean Girls School!!!


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

geobro said:


> Thanks Ted ... you are correct with Roedean, but it was taken over as HMS Vernon, training school for torpedo, electrical and sigs. I remember the Vernon bit, now that my memory's been jogged.
> 
> I visited Roedean School web site and they make no mention of association with sailormen in its history (Can't blame 'em!). I got the above info from Encyclopaedia of Brighton.
> 
> Fancy, I can now claim to have received some of my education at Roedean Girls School!!!


[=P] "We are from roedean good girls are we, we take a pride in our virginity" can anyone supply the rest of the words ?????(POP)


----------



## Topherjohn (Feb 13, 2008)

geobro said:


> Now that I have found this interesting site, with knowledge in abundance, are there members conversant with the role played by former cross channel steamers when they were converted to assault ships for the D-Day landings.
> 
> .........................................
> 
> I toss this in,in the hope that some of you can add to my personal knowledge as I have never found anything on the internet that mentions these ships and the vital role they played.


Sorry I can't add anything you won't already know; just posting to welcome you and to say thanks for your contribution i.e. your wartime effort and SN post. Only saw Adelaide once as a cadet on mv Bardic 1960 but I worked 3 years in Tasmania in the 1970s.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes 'geobro' You are correct - it was HMS Vernon (bit of a memory wobbly there) - the girls left for Keswick in 1941 - the army were the first to billeted (Royal Argyll Sutherlanders) then the navy arrived - a bit of serious discussion took place as to whether it should be a naval base or an army site - navy won (lost?).


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

We are from Roedean, good girls are we,
We are proud of our virginity,
We take all precautions against all abortions,
for we are the Roedean girls.

Our head prefect, her name is Jane. 
She only likes it now and again, 
and again and again and again and again 
for she is a Roedean girl.

There is a lot more but I've forgotten it.


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Bravo! Dave 437. Sounds as if on party night would be a good encore to The Ball o' Kirriemuir!


----------



## Peter47 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to have to pull you up, but it was the Dutch ferry conversion, HMS Queen Emma not her sister ship HMS Princess Beatrix. 
That took part in the D/Day landings, Beatrix was in the Mediterranean helping sort out the Germans and Italians, my Uncle Stan Lee served on her PB throughout WW2.


----------



## Greenock (Jan 21, 2017)

Have a look at www.shipsoftheclyde.com for 5th March 1944 for some information on vessels at Glasgow being prepared for the Invasiom


----------

